# D1 @ Irwindale! (Video)



## speedracr (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Everyone, 

I found this cool site,Torque.TV, and 
under the Tuner Channel, there are awesome 
videos including one of 16 American Drifters vs 16 Japanese Drifters competing at Irwindale Speedway.

FYI..I found out that you need Windows Media Player and a Broadband 
connection to view the site, but it is definitely worth it. Check it out!


----------

